# Resident Return Visa - compelling reasons form question



## Claire32 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello

I am a permanent resident but have been living in the UK for most of the last 5 years. I was intending to move to Australia this year, but the recession has meant that this is not a good time to be leaving the stability of a job. My PR runs out in December and so I would like to apply for a RRV however I am not sure how to answer the question on having 'substantial, cultural, employment or personal ties which are of benefit to Australia'. I have some family in Australia, but these are uncles and aunts and my job is in the UK.

Does anyone have any advice on how best to answer this question?

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Claire, 

You may be better off asking an agent this question since it's tough to see what you would put down to make your case. 

I thought I had to apply for an RRV last year (I didn't because I'd been given the wrong info) but I knew what to put down since I've lived here the last 20 months....

Good luck and let us know how you get on....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Claire32 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Karen, will look into speaking to an agent. In the meantime has anyone else been in a similar situation? Would be great to get some further tips.

Thanks
Claire


----------

